# known donor - dummy steps



## nicol (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi all,

My friend has kindly offered to donate his sperm, however, I am struggling to find what the next steps are. What tests will he need to get, do we register with a clinic etc. Has anyone gone this route and is able to offer me a dummies step by step guide - that would be wonderful! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi,

We're using a known donor. I'll try and explain as much as I can.
We are doing it at home. Tracking ovulation, syringe and that's pretty much it.
The most important step I think will be to have him tested...and yourself for STI's and maybe wouldn't be a bad idea to have basics fertility tests if you wish. I've been with a clinic before and have been extensively tested but for him we just did the STI screening so far.
For the basics test you won't need to register with a clinic, book an appointment with your GP and he might help you.
If you have specific questions I am happy to help.


----------



## Herts85 (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi Nicol,

A lot depends on the legalities - if you aren't married or in a civil partnership then the donor will have full exercisable rights to be involved in the child's life.

Do you/your oartner have any fertility issues? If not, we're you planning on using a clinic to conceive? Most clinics allow you to use a known donor and will outline a 4/5 step process for testing and collecting their samples. Whilst this can initially be pricey it can work out cheaper than a situation where you ended up buying multiple vials of anonymous donor sperm.

I've put some potentially relevant links below for you.

Herts x

https://www.hfea.gov.uk/donation/donors/home-insemination-with-donor-sperm/

https://www.familylawpartners.co.uk/known-sperm-donor/

https://www.stonewall.org.uk/sites/default/files/pregnant_pause_with_cover_2.pdf


----------

